# German submarine U31 missing in Baltic Sea



## Edward Campbell (17 Jun 2014)

Reports are appearing on _Twitter_ that the German Navy submarine U31, a new Type 212 class boat, is missing in the Baltic Sea and that a search is underway.







Edited to add:

Same source now says that contact has been made with U31.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (18 Jun 2014)

Hope all is well


----------



## Edward Campbell (18 Jun 2014)

There's nothing at all that I can find on the subject (on _Deutsche Welle_, etc) except for the original report from Chris Cavas who seems to be a SME.


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Jun 2014)

Pardon the pun, but I too hope that all is "Welle with the Deutsche".  Glad that contact has apparently been made.  Thanks  for the update ER.


----------

